#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  30 smeekbedes voor de maand Ramadhan

## bukhari

Smeekbedes voor alle 30 dagen van de Maand Ramadan 

1. Dua voor de eerste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, maak mijn vasten op deze dag, zoals het vasten van degenen, die oprecht vasten en mijn opstaan voor het gebed, zoals degenen, die uit gehoorzaamheid opstaan. Wek me uit de Slaap der onachtzamen en vergeef me mijn zonden. Oh, Heer der Werelden. Vergeef me. Oh, U de Enige, Die de zonden vergeeft.

2. Dua voor de tweede dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, breng me op deze dag nader tot Uw Tevredenheid en verwijder me van Uw toorn en Uw straf. Sta mij toe Uw verzen (van de Qur'an) te reciteren, door Uw Barmhartigheid, oh Genadevolle. 

3. Dua voor de derde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verleen me op deze dag wijsheid en inzicht. Houd me verre van dwaasheid en huichelarij. Verleen me een aandeel in Uw Zegeningen die U neerzendt, door Uw Vrijgevigheid, Oh Grootmoedige. 

4. Dua voor de vierde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, sterk me op deze dag om Uw bevelen uit te voeren. Laat me de zoete aanbevelingen smaken. Verleen me door Uw Genade, dat ik U danken mag. Bescherm en bedek me met Uw beschutting, Oh Scherpzinnigste. 

5. Dua voor de vijfde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, plaats me op deze dag bij degenen die vergeving zoeken. Plaats me bij Uw rechtschapen en gehoorzame dienaren en bij Uw naaste vrienden, door Uw Vriendelijkheid, Oh Vriendelijke. 

6. Dua voor de zesde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verneder mij niet op deze dag door ongehoorzaamheid jegens U, en bescherm mij voor de zweepslag van Uw straf. Houd mij, door Uw Goedheid en Macht, verre van de redenen van Uw Toorn. Oh U, Definieve Wens van verlangenden. 

7. Dua voor de zevende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, help me op deze dag bij het vasten en bidden en houd de fouten en zondes op deze dag verre van mij. Verleen me, door Uw Hulp, U op deze dag onophoudelijk te gedenken. Oh Leider der vereerden. 

8. Dua voor de achtste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, laat me op deze dag de hongerige weeskinderen benaderen, vrede verspreiden en met de edelgezinden zijn. Oh Beschermer der hoopvollen. 

9. Dua voor de negende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verleen me op deze dag een aandeel in Uw Genade die wijd reikend is. Leid me naar Uw heldere bewijzen. Leid me, door Uw Liefde, naar Uw alomvattende genot. Oh Hoop der begerigen. 

10. Dua voor de tiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, maak me op deze dag tot Uw dienaren, die op u vertrouwen en plaats me, door Uw gunst bij degenen, die U dichtbij zijn. Oh Doel der zoekenen. 

11. Dua voor de elfde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, laat me op deze dag het goede liefhebben en het slechte en het ongehoorzame verafschuwen. Bescherm me voor de Toorn en het vuur van de Hel. Oh Helper van de hulpbehoevenden. 

12. Dua voor de twaalfde dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verfraai me op deze dag met de kleding van tevredenheid en kuisheid. Laat me aan gerechtigheid en eerlijkheid vasthouden. Bescherm me voor al die zaken waar ik angst voor heb. Oh Beschermer van de angstigen. 

13. Dua voor de dertiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, reinig me op deze dag van onreinheid en smeer. Geef me geduld en de kundigheid vroom te zijn. Laat me, door Uw Hulp, het goede gezelschap inwinnen. Oh Geliefde der verarmden. 

14. Dua voor de veertiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, veroordeel me op deze dag niet voor mijn fouten. Laat me mijn fouten verminderen. Maak me niet tot een ziel van kwelling en ergernis. Oh Eer der Moslims. 

15. Dua voor de vijftiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verleen me op deze dag het gehoorzaam zijn tegenover de onderdanigen. Verwijd mijn borst voor de berouw van de armen. Oh Berschermer der vreesachtigen. 

16. Dua voor de zestiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verleen me op deze dag verdraagbaarheid met de goeden. Houdt mij verre van een vernieuwde vriendschap met het boze. Laat me, door Uw Genade, de eeuwige Woonplaats binnentreden. Oh Heer der Werelden. 

17. Dua voor de zeventiende dag van de maand ramadan

Oh Allah, leid me op deze dag naar de goede daden en vervul mijn hoop. Oh Enige, U Die geen verklaringen en vragen nodig heeft en weet wat er in de borst van de mens is. Gezegend is Muhammad en zijn schone familie. 

18. Dua voor de achttiende dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, wek me op deze dag met de zegeningen van de vroege morgen. Verlicht mijn hart met de glans van diens stralen. Laat mijn lichaamsdelen de uitwerkingen volgen. Oh Verlichter der harten, de Kennisrijke. 

19. Dua voor de negentiende dag van de maand ramadan

Oh Allah, verveelvuldig op deze dag de zegeningen van deze dag en verlicht mijn weg naar zijn vrijgevigheid. Onthoud mij niet het ontvangst van zijn goede daden. Oh Leider van de duidelijke Waarheid. 

20. Dua voor de twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, open voor mij op deze dag de poorten van het Paradijs en sluit de deur van de Hel. Help mij de Qur'an te reciteren. Oh Enige, die rust in het hart van de gelovigen plaatst. 

21. Dua voor de een-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, toon me op deze dag hoe ik Uw tevredenheid kan verkrijgen. Laat de Sheitan geen invloed op me hebben. Maak het Paradijs tot een verblijfplaats en rustplaats voor mij. Oh Vervuller van de gebeden van de behoeftigen. 

22. Dua voor de twee-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, open op deze dag de deuren van Uw genade. Zend Uw zegeningen neer. Help mij en schenk me een plaats in het Paradijs. Oh Beantwoorder van de roep der vertwijfelden. 

23. Dua voor de drie-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, was op deze dag mijn zondes weg. Reinig mij van alle schoonheidsfoutjes. Vervul mijn hart met vroomheid. Oh Enige, U die fouten der zondigen overziet. 

24. Dua voor de vier-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, op deze dag smeek ik U om dat, wat U bevalt en zoek beschermig tegen dat, wat U niet bevalt. Ik smeek U me de mogelijkheid te geven, U te gehoorzamen en U niet ongehoorzaam te zijn. Oh Enige, die Goedig is richting de Vragenden. 

25. Dua voor de vijf-en-twinigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, laat me op deze dag zo zijn, zoals degenen die Uw vrienden liefheeft en Uw vijanden haat. Laat me de weg van de laatste Profeet volgen. Oh Beschermer van de harten der Profeten. 

26. Dua voor de zes-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, maak mijn inspanningen op deze dag tot iets waardevols en vergeef me mijn zonden. Accepteer mijn goede daden en verberg mijn zonden. Oh U beste Verhoorder. 

27. Dua voor de zeven-en-twinitgste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, schenk me op deze dag de zegeningen van Laylatul-Qadr. Verlicht mijn zware aangelegenheden. Accepteer mijn verontschuldigingen en reduceer mijn zonden. Oh belangstellende van Uw rechtschapen dienaren. 

28. Dua voor de acht-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, verleen me op deze dag een aandeel in de Nawafil-gebeden. Eer me door het weghalen van mijn problemen. Laat me U nabij zijn. Oh Enige, U bent niet ergens anders met uw gedachten wanneer de smekenden tot U bidden. 

29. Dua voor de negen-en-twintigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, bescherm me op deze dag met Uw genade. Verleen me resultaat en bescherming. Reinig mijn hart van donkerheid en valse beschuldiging. Oh Barmhartige der gelovige dienaren. 

30. Dua voor de dertigste dag van de maand Ramadan

Oh Allah, maak mijn vasten op deze dag waardig, zodat het U en Uw Gezant bevalt. De takken zullen door de wortels gesterkt worden, omwille van Muhammad en zijn schone familie. Lof komt Allah toe, de Heer der Werelden.

Bron: www.al-shia.de
Vertaling: Zainab al Kisa voor www.s-i-r.nl

----------

